# cb dua hormone ovulation test & cheapie LH tests not registering [email protected] time



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi,

I have used clear blue dual hormone ovulation tests for man months, this month I had some freebie cheapie ovulation tests that I also used.

They did not pick up my LH surge until 36 hours after the cb test.

Strange as the cb is 40ml/ prediction and the cheapie supposedly 20ml/

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

^^^^^

Can anyone advise?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wish that I could help!

I'd go with the safe option and assume that your Clear Blue picked up your LH surge and then also treat the other sticks as a positive too.  

I generally find that my Clear Blue Monitor is the most accurate and always picks up my two day LH surge but this last month the monitor showed peak and the stick that I put in it showed no LH line whatsoever.  I have no idea what that means either as I used a cheapie 20ml stick to check and it showed a really strong LH surge 

I had a fertility scan just after OV though and it showed that I had definitely ovulated so maybe the stick was just confused!  

Despite being a POAS addict, I'm not very clued up on what it all means, perhaps it was just odd sticks?

Wishing you luck.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Molly99 said:


> Wish that I could help!
> 
> I'd go with the safe option and assume that your Clear Blue picked up your LH surge and then also treat the other sticks as a positive too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply - was just worried that the timing of the insemination will have been out if the cb was wrong - and it did peak a day or so earlier than I expected!


----------

